
AltStore is an iOS App Store alternative that doesn’t require a jailbreak - rahuldottech
https://9to5mac.com/2019/09/25/altstore-is-an-ios-app-store-alternative-that-doesnt-require-a-jailbreak-heres-how-to-use-it/
======
yoz-y
I was wondering why something like this did not come up sooner. Although the
way I have imagined this would be a CLI tool, this looks very polished.

